# Self rimming sink from Corian top



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

HEEEEEEEEELLLLP. This is a 10 year old install I'm trying to cut loose to replace the cast iron sink.This is mounted strong enough to tow the house away iif it wouldn't break the counter top.
Looks as though it was tub a tile caulk used to set it but is tough as heck .
I've been soaking it in rubbing alcohol with some minor luck but 
no dice after soaking and scraping for 2 hours.
The corian top has 1 1/2" front and back of the sink.
So if I giver heck it'll prolly not put up with my shenanigans. 
Anyone.....?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

putty knife jam it between the 2?


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I bent a painters 5in1 tool and sharpened the blade on it. I use a hammer and drive it between the sink and counter top I usually have good luck doing it this way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I've jammed the putty knife in.Nope.No budgie, sailor.
Again...don't want to purchase a new top breaking the old one with too much force getting the old sink loose.
Normally I can have these cut loose in 20 odd minutes on a counter top that is not so fragile.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

wonder if a heat gun would work


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mpls Jay said:


> HEEEEEEEEELLLLP. This is a 10 year old install I'm trying to cut loose to replace the cast iron sink.This is mounted strong enough to tow the house away iif it wouldn't break the counter top.
> Looks as though it was tub a tile caulk used to set it but is tough as heck .
> I've been soaking it in rubbing alcohol with some minor luck but
> no dice after soaking and scraping for 2 hours.
> ...


 I use a Fein saw with a scraper blade to plow through the old caulking.

After about a minute, the scraper blade is warm enough from the friction to just melt through the acrylic based caulk.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure if the Corian would discolor from heat.I may give it another hour of soak/scrape and throw in the towel and have them consult a counter top guy.
(Just heard on the news,swearing works as a good pain killer ...Hmmm)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Guitar string!

Use a dowel on each end for a handle...


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

fein multi master or piano wire?? FYI piano wire works well when Patel wont pay.:whistling2:


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Guitar string!
> 
> Use a dowel on each end for a handle...


A wound string not plain?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Guitar string!
> 
> Use a dowel on each end for a handle...


Great idea Red. I was thinking cable saw but it would be way too short.

Get a set of "round wound" electric guitar strings. They will have more friction. I suggest starting with the "D" string.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Great idea Red. I was thinking cable saw but it would be way too short.
> 
> Get a set of "round wound" electric guitar strings. They will have more friction. I suggest starting with the "D" string.


And failing that, you can try your "g-string"

:laughing: good luck!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Dap makes a clear solvent that will soften the caulking and it can be removed easily. This solvent will not harm corian and works quickly. I picked it up accidently while buying dap caulk and that is how I found the product.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

*Ha!*

I learned about the dap solvent this morning.
Corian is sooooft. So the guitar string may have screwed it all up.
I ironed it out...I was on the right path.
The h.o. said he wouldn't have been mad if I had broken the top and all he
would have asked for was all my labor for free (1650.00!)as he hated the thing
but his wifey loved it.
So I put rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle,went around with a razor blade in a box cutter,sprayed,scored,sprayed,scored and then used a nice and thin 6" drywall taping knife to get under and do the job.I went slow but I was a.....Winner...duhhh....!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mpls Jay said:


> I learned about the dap solvent this morning.
> Corian is sooooft. So the guitar string may have screwed it all up.
> I ironed it out...I was on the right path.
> The h.o. said he wouldn't have been mad if I had broken the top and all he
> ...


 Oh, *THAT* kind of self rimming sink.:whistling2:

>sheepishly<

For some reason I had it in my head that you were dealing with an undermount sink -- I'm very glad you didn't try the Fein saw method.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Great idea Red. I was thinking cable saw but it would be way too short.
> 
> Get a set of "round wound" electric guitar strings. They will have more friction. I suggest starting with the "D" string.


I was actually thinking smooth wire to cut through the caulk without damaging the Corian


----------

